# Windows 10 with the Edge keeps freezing.



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Since I installed Windows 10 on my desktop which had Win 7 on it before, and I began using the Edge as my browser, the computer keeps freezing up and I have to restart it. Things work well for a few days and then the freezing up starts and usually happens several times in a row.
There is some discussion in the forums about NVIDIA driver v353 as being the cause of this (?) and that v347.88 is much better....v 353.62 is what I have, but I can't find v 347.88 My NVIDIA is GeForce GT 420.
If v 347 will stop the freezing, where can I find it and I assume that it can be installed easily? I think I have figured out how to stop Win 10 updates from reinstalling v353...perhaps I can get a refresher course on this to make sure that I'm doing it right, if necessary?
Thanks.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I was having the same problem with Edge but I was able to close it. Are you sure the entire computer freezes or just the browser?


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

The only way I can get things back to normal is by turning the whole computer off with the power switch. I can't move the cursor or change to another screen etc...so I'm assuming that the whole computer freezes.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

To keep the update you don't want from installing you *hide* it. 
I'll defer to someone else for assistance with the NVIDIA driver.


----------

